# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  كريم طبيعى بالاعشاب تكبير تسمين الصدروالارداف وتوصيل مجانى+تجارب زبونات معه

## الحلم الجميل

كل عام وانتم بخير اخواتى ويا رب ينعاد علينا بالخير ويتقبل صيامنا واعمالنا 

اليوم بنزل لكم احدث تجارب للزبونات مع الكريم الطبيعى والامن لتكبير الصدر ورفعه وشد اى ترهل به

وتسمين وتكبير المؤخرة والارداف وتسمين اى منطقة نحيفة بجسمك

والان توصيل مجانا لاى منطقة بالامارات مع المندوب وتوصيل مجانا لجميع الدول العربية


للطلب او الاستفسار

جوالى اتصال او واتس اب 00201125859014+


كبرى صدرك والمؤخرة والارداف مع الكريم الطبيعى و تمتعى بانوثة ودللى نفسك

احدث تجارب الزبونات من على جوالى



> السلام عليكم كيفك
> قسم بالله منتجاتج كلمة روعة شويه بحقها
> انا مستمرة عليهم الله يسعدك 
> وبس برجع بطلب منك مرة ثانية من باقى لكريمات







> الله يسعدج عن جد منتجاتج روعة 
> الله يوفقج والله اول مرة ارتاح لكريمات واستمر





> والله اختى اليوم بخبرج تجربتى مع لكريم حق التكبير حلووو ماشاء الله مثل منتجاتج كلها
> 
> والله انا وثقت من قبل الاستخدام لانه ما فى منتج من منتوجاتج جربته الا وانبهرت صدق بنتيجته
> 
> صدرى كبر ماشاء الله وكمان مؤخرتى صرت كلى انوثة وتدللت وايد خخخخخخ
> 
> والله شهادة حق كل منتج احلى من الاخرتكبير الصدر و كولاجين نفخ لخدود كريمات الكلف وتبييض
> 
> كله روعة
> ...





> اقتباس
> 
> مرحبا ...كيفك ...
> 
> بدء مفعول الكريم صار صدرى مكور ومشدود وكبر شوى يجنن
> 
> الفرق جدا واااااضح
> 
> والمؤخرة بدت تبرز بواصل عالكورس ان شاء الله ابى اكبر كمان
> ...


ودى تجربة زبونة مع منتجاتى مع اكتر من نوع




> [04/11/2015 4:44 PM] ميرا. امارات: هلا اختى
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:45 PM] ميرا. امارات: بصراحه منتجاتج تجنن
> دايم أخذ منتجات من تاجرات وبدوووون فايده اخسر فلوسي ع
> الفاضي
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:53 PM] ميرا.امارات: أنا رسلتلك لان ارتحتلك وحسيت انك صادقه
> [04/11/2015 4:53 PM] ميرا. امارات:استفيدت ماشاء الله
> 
> ...





> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: هلاا حبيبتي
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: شخباارج ياقلبي
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: اشكرج من كل قلبي على كريمااتج الحووه
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: الحلووه
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: اعطيييج وساام بدرجه اولى على كريماتجï؟½ï؟½
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: وبالتوفييييق ياقلبي والى الاماااااام
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: تسلم ايدج الطيبه والله يباركلج في مجهودج يالغاليه
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: ï؟½ï؟½â‌¤


باقى تجارب الزبونات باخر الموضوع

هل تعانى من صغر حجم الصدر ؟ هل الموخرة او الارداف ليست بها معالم الاثونة ؟

جربتى وصفات كثيرة من صديقاتك و المنتديات وما فيش فايدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فكرت بعملية تكبير الصدر و لكن خايفة من اثارها و مضاعفاتها ؟

هل تعاني من عدم تناسق جسمك

خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص المشاكل ديي اتحلت

الان الحل مع كريم كريم تكبير الصدر و الموخرة طبيعي 100 % 100 الرائع

و هو يستخدم لزيادة اى مكان فى الجسم و هو طبيعى 100% 100


فهو مستخلص من مواد و زيوت طبيعية تعمل على امتلاء الاماكن النحيفة فى الجسم بامان تام

و خالى تماما من اى مواد كيماوية و ليس له اى اضرار على الاطلاق


صورة الكريم 

http://www11.0zz0.com/2017/10/03/10/150447707.jpg


مرخص من وزارة الصحة و هو امن تماما

يستخدم على اى مكان فى الجسم مثل الصدر و الارداف و المؤخرةوالزراعين بامان تاااااااااااااااام

و ليس له اى اثار جانبية على الاطلاق

لانه مصنوع من مواد طبيعية وزيوت من الطبيعة

و الحمد لله حقق نتائج هائلة مع جميع البنات اللى استخدموه


النتيجة تبدا تظهر خلال 3 اسابيع

بس لازم تكملى مدة الاستخدام



والان احصلى على عرض الحلم الجميل المذهل



لما تشترى 2 علبه تاخذى علبة مجاناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



سعر العلبة 160 درهم



العرض ب 320 درهم علبتين والثالثة مجانا وكمان توصيل مجانا للبيت مع مندوب


و دى باقى تجارب الزبونات
دى زبونة جربت اكتر من نوع ودى تجربتها مع التكبير




> و جربت _ كريم تكبير الصدر
> 
> صدرى كان خرب بعد الرضاعه
> وصار مترهل وصغير قبل كان كبير ومشدود
> 
> استخدمت الكريم صدق يكبررر ويشد الصدر بشكل ملحوظ ومفعوله ما راح مر على 6 شهور من استخدام الكريم وصدرى مشدود واايد عن قبل الولاده كمان ما راجع تانى والله ما شاء الله علية وعلى منتجاته اتخببببببببببببببببببببببببببببل
> حبيت احط لكم ها الموضوع لتستفيدو
> ولاشكر التاجرة الغاليه الحلم الجميل ع حسن تعامله الراقى وع منتجاته الا تفيد البنات دائماااااا ما شاء الله علية
> ويا ريت اى بنت تجرب اى شىء كريم, خلطة تعرض تجربته للبنات لنستفيد جميعااا
> ...





> ام منار 79
> 
> مرحبا اختى مثل ماوعدتج برجعلج بعد شهرين و اقولج على تجربتى ويا الكريم
> 
> والله ومن غير مبالغه احس الانسجه بالفعل انشدت ..احس صدري مو لين مثل قبل واحس ان صدري بإختصاااااااااار تشكل .. صار اجمد ودائري وحلو من بعد ماكان مايرضيني ابد .. و احلى مافيه ان المنتج طبيعى يعنى الحمد لله مافى منه ضرار
> 
> الله يسعد قلبج و يززقج من حيث لا تدرين





> بيوتى جيرل
> 
> بس حبيت اقولج عن تجربتي عن الكريم ... والله رهييب
> 
> استخدامه سهل .استخدمته 45 يوم على المؤخره
> 
> مؤخرتى كبرت واااااااااااااااااايد ماشاء الله لاحسد نفسى خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> الصراحه ما توقعت هالنتيجه مشكوووووره اختى





> ميمى85
> 
> مرحبا الغالية انا جربت الكريم
> 
> وحبيت اشكرك لانه وايد ناعم وخفيف على الجسم و النتيجة رهيبة فعلا مثل ما وعدتى
> 
> الكريم مفعوله ظهر والله بعد شهر انا بستعمل فيه وصار لى مؤخرة وصدر بعد ما كنت مثل الولد على قول امى
> 
> و ربيعاتى لاحظوا الفرق و اخيرا صار لى صدر مثل البنات
> ...





> مريومه
> 
> هلا اختى
> 
> الحين صار لى شهر استخدم الكريم التكبير والله نتيجه تشبه السحر .. الحين صدري صار دائري و صار لى مؤخره رووووعه
> 
> جزاج الله خير و السموحه منج على الازعاج





> ام غلويه
> 
> مرحبا انا اخذت منج من شهرين 4 كريمات لى و لاختى و حبيت اشكرج على الكربم
> 
> كان شكل صدري " عنقودي " تقريبا .. يعني متدلي شوي ،، الحين صدري صار دائري وانشد لفوق و بشرة صدرى صارت حريرررررررر.
> مشكورررررررررره اختى على هالمنتج الرائع و على تعاملج الراقى


العرض مستمرررررررررررررر التوصيل لين البيت مع المندوب مجاناااا لاى منطقة بالامارات

وكمان توصيل جانا لجميع الدول العربية الحقو العرض 

للطلب اوالاستفسار
جوالى للاتصال او التواصل واتس اب 00201125859014+


اهلا وسهلا باستفسارتكم

متوفر ايضا جميع منتجات للعناية للجسم والبشرة والشعر 

وكلها منتجات طبيعية من خلاصة الاعشاب والزيوت الطبيعية فقط 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

